# Persimmon recipes?



## Piccolina (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I know it's a tad off season for them, but can anyone share a treasured persimmon recipe or two? I would be so greatful for any such recipes as persimmons are my husband's favourite fruit.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2005)

I found this website. Hope you find something here, there's quite a few recipes.

http://members.aol.com/BLaneKY/persimm.htm


----------



## bevkile (Jul 1, 2005)

Here are a few recipes searches. Which type of persimmon are you referring to? The Japanese (large with a small seeds) or our 'wild' variety (small with large seeds)?

http://www.google.com/search?biw=762&hl=en&q=persimmon+recipes

http://www.lowderfarm.com/Perecipe.html


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 3, 2005)

My dad gets a lot of persimmons from my aunt every year.  He discovered something that he loves.  He calls it Porange Juice.  It is very easy.  Just put orange juice in your blender, add a couple very ripe persimmons (peeled), and puree.  It turns out kind of like a shake.  You could add spices if you'd like.  

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thanks so much for your replies. Here in Ireland I'll take any type I can get my hands on (lol), in the past I've cooked with the smaller type (like the ones you can find in Italy).

Barbara I think the Porange Juice recipe sounds like it would be really yummy if were gently reduced to a thick(er) syrup on the stove and then drizzled over cold vanialla ice cream.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 3, 2005)

That does sound good Jessica.

 Barbara


----------



## SuPerKitty (Jul 17, 2005)

I've made some Prankenstein cookies once, and everybody loved it! Even though some people thought them as  date cookies... All you need is any chocolate cookie recipe you love and just replace the chocolate bits with some chopped up persimmons. Usually you can get the dried ones at a local asian grocery store.

However, make sure you put moderate amount. Even though persimmons are marvelous healthy fruits, the two faced tannin's astriction could cause an irregular bathroom problem.
One or two persimmons at a time should be okay. Max.3~4 a day maybe...


----------



## Ron Hay (Jul 23, 2005)

*Persimmon varieties*

Hello, I grow Fuyu persimmons, which is just one of numerous Japanese varieties. It is non-astringent and can be eaten when hard, unlike the Hachiyas.

I belong to California Rare Fruit Growers and have our organization's cookbook, with recipes for various varieties.

If you let me know what variety it is you are working with, perhaps I can help you.

Ron


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all,

 Ron, I really appreciate your offer, but I feel I must say that at the moment my post was a preliminary one, you see I’m currently living in Ireland, in fact in a very small speck of a town, so I’m not able to get a hold of any type at the moment. 

 They are my husband’s favourite fruit and I thought that I would build up a collection of recipes in the (sadly, somewhat unlikely) event that later in the year they can be located, perhaps at the tiny local organic shop (so far they have impressed me with white asparagus and gooseberries).

 Given the situation I don’t honestly know what variety I would be working with, at this point, I’d take any I could find. The more recipes the better though, I’m sure they will come in handy at some point.

 Thanks again Ron, and to everyone for your replies


----------



## Ron Hay (Jul 24, 2005)

*Persimmon recipes*

Hello, friends,

If you just simply google "persimmon recipes" or "Fuyu persimmon recipes" or "Hachiya persimmon recipes," among others, you will find a wealth of recipes. 

On one of the Fuyu sites is where I obtained the recipe for Fuyu persimmon bread, of which I baked about 2 dozen as Christmas presents for local friends.

Last year, our  20'x15' Fuyu gave us over 500 persimmons, at the same time that our Owari Satsuma mandarin, and Bearss lime gave us about the same number of fruit.

Our Christmas presents to family on the East Coast consisted of small FedExed 2nd day air boxes of those fruits, plus a few pomegranates, all of which were enthusiastically received.

Those limes which we didn't send, I cooked with and made syrup of. 

We had hoped to send out macadamias this year, as the mandarin and persimmon are every other year bearing trees, but the ****ed squirrels ate all  40 or so pounds of nuts on the tree before they were ripe

Ron


----------

